# sunroof in rear



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My buddy was think about doing this to his car
I think I remember seeing this on a car back in the late 90s and can't remember what kinda car it was the only thing I found was this Monte online if anyone has done this please post pics


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have a couple of friends that have it.. one is in a 80s cadillac and the other is in like a 99 town car the Nene from the big M use to have


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i have a couple of friends that have it.. one is in a 80s cadillac and the other is in like a 99 town car the Nene from the big M use to have


pics please


----------



## cantrell77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok,Wait a minute!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

My homie had a big body with a 44 or 42 in the rear im looking for pics


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Marinate Edition has one form Avondale Majestics. Looks clean!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i seen it on a bigbody cadi, sorry no pics, i think its dumb cus the sunroof is for the driver not the passengers!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i seen it on a bigbody cadi, sorry no pics, i think its dumb cus the sunroof is for the driver not the passengers!


Its a West Coast thang even the model cars have them


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

ima girl and i know no1 cares what i think but id rather have my sunroof in the back than the front at least it will keep the sun out of my passengers eyes as well as my own..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Marinate Edition has one form Avondale Majestics. Looks clean!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i still think the shit is stupid as hell but its growing on me are those just one way moonroofs?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> i still think the shit is stupid as hell but its growing on me are those just one way moonroofs?


Just a regular sunroof just turned around


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> Just a regular sunroof just turned around


 jus wondering cause most cars came with 2 position roofs fli that fucker backwards and you end up with a civic racing scoop on the roof


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i seen it on a bigbody cadi, sorry no pics, i think its dumb cus the sunroof is for the driver not the passengers!


x2...BUT



Lownslow302 said:


> i still think the shit is stupid as hell but its growing on me are those just one way moonroofs?


this right here. could be cool right now though because these are all fairly nice rides to begin with.

i just dont spend enough time in the back seat to justify it though.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> x2...BUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and your lady overseeing the city lights, perfect time to jump in the back seat with the moonlight shining threw the open sunroof over the back seat


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> :h5:


it would look sick in back of that glasshouse


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

reading my mind hah but im holding out for more pics first


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i like it and im gonna do it to my fleetwood


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

instead of doing that to my fleetwood, im going to try to get the rear window to roll down


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> instead of doing that to my fleetwood, im going to try to get the rear window to roll down


:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> instead of doing that to my fleetwood, im going to try to get the rear window to roll down


theres a few 90'd out fleetwoods with roll down back glass and quarter windows.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Skim said:


> theres a few 90'd out fleetwoods with roll down back glass and quarter windows.


i know mayne, its the most baller shit ever, nobody will post pics of the fab skills tho, im gona have to ask my friend bad idea for help


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

DJ Englewood said:


> :roflmao:


and :rofl: to you for thinking a sunroof looks good backwards. everyone is hatting on me for trying to be different, then i hate on something differnt and i get hatted on  where will the hypocrisy end!?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

double post stupid server


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> and :rofl: to you for thinking a sunroof looks good backwards. everyone is hatting on me for trying to be different, then i hate on something differnt and i get hatted on  where will the hypocrisy end!?


no i take that back i didn't know what you meant untill Skim made his post yea thats kool one of the homies here in Chicago(MIDWESTCOAST) i think has his rear side windows working in his 90d caddy but i like the reversed roofs this caddy is what turned me on to it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Just hope no one bust out with 4 individual sunroof one for every passenger in car:thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i know mayne, its the most baller shit ever, nobody will post pics of the fab skills tho, im gona have to ask my friend bad idea for help


its one of those things your just gonna have to do :yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

pretty cool, even tho i think it looks funny on a coupe.
wasn't there a guy who put two in his roof?! :around:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

CustomMachines said:


> pretty cool, even tho i think it looks funny on a coupe.
> wasn't there a guy who put two in his roof?! :around:


 Yeah it was a big body from majestics I think, really nice. 

I always liked the moonroofs in the back in a coupe or big.body its done a lot here in LA


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

My old pink Lincoln had one.love it!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 457570
> 
> My old pink Lincoln had one.love it!


:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 457570
> 
> My old pink Lincoln had one.love it!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

CustomMachines said:


> pretty cool, even tho i think it looks funny on a coupe.
> wasn't there a guy who put two in his roof?! :around:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

keola808 said:


>


:facepalm::loco:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

IMO, rear moonroofs are dumb. You get less head room up front because the mechanism where the roof retracts takes up that airspace.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

keola808 said:


>


those are sunroofs not moonroofs


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What kinda car we looking at ?


155/80/13 said:


>


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> What kinda car we looking at ?


LOOKS LIKE A LINC


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> What kinda car we looking at ?


yea its a towncar


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wat does it look like from the inside.... ???


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MARINATE said:


>


looks sick :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i know mayne, its the most baller shit ever, nobody will post pics of the fab skills tho, im gona have to ask my friend bad idea for help


To get the roll down quarter windows, find a late 70s Caddy limo.....you can take the glass and regulators from that. 

As far as back seat moonroofs I'm with FCE, that shit is like having sex with Forrest Gump, it's fucking retarded


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

OGJordan said:


> To get the roll down quarter windows, find a late 70s Caddy limo.....you can take the glass and regulators from that.
> 
> As far as back seat moonroofs I'm with FCE, that shit is like having sex with Forrest Gump, it's fucking retarded


i like them on some cars, but being 6/3 my head would hit the ceiling if the moonroof was in backwards.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> As far as back seat moonroofs I'm with FCE, that shit is like having sex with Forrest Gump, it's fucking retarded


the hate is strong with that one! :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> the hate is strong with that one! :roflmao:


You're right, I do hate that shit lol. But if everybody liked the same shit it would get real boring real quick.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> You're right, I do hate that shit lol. But if everybody liked the same shit it would get real boring real quick.


true indeed my friend, true indeed :werd: I like them, just seems more of a west coast / L.A. thing. I would never do one in an impala but I think they look good on 80's and up.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Skim said:


> true indeed my friend, true indeed :werd: I like them, just seems more of a west coast / L.A. thing. I would never do one in an impala but I think they look good on 80's and up.


Debating whether I should puton on my 85 box


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

that looks wack to me. No offense but it looks like the roof of the car is trying to turn around.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## swings (Sep 24, 2012)

yep, nothing makes this right, :twak:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[/B][/SIZE]*







































































*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GOLD PLATED SUNROOF TRACKS


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dog3 (Sep 26, 2012)

*there's a point...*

It's for chauffeur-driven cars......

http://dynastylimoli.com/fleet_feature/white-4-passenger-rolls-royce-phantom-v/


----------



## OG MOONS (Dec 22, 2004)

dog3 said:


> It's for chauffeur-driven cars......
> 
> Exactly right. They only belong in 4 doors...luxury models...lacs and lincs. Although, I have seen some in 4 door Buick 225s and Olds 98s. Not to bad looking, to be different from the norm.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

That seems to fit best on cars with four doors then they get a more "Landaulet similar" style.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i still think the shit is stupid as hell but its growing on me are those just one way moonroofs?


:facepalm:I dont really see a point to it unless you're a limousine chauffeur or some dhit like that


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i only like them on bigbody cadillacs.lincoln dont look to bad either


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> true indeed my friend, true indeed :werd: I like them, just seems more of a west coast / L.A. thing. I would never do one in an impala but I think they look good on 80's and up.


Agreed


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

sum new cars come stocked w/ rear sunroofs now


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i seen it on a bigbody cadi, sorry no pics, i think its dumb cus the sunroof is for the driver not the passengers!


but it screams "Custom". I like it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it looks ok, but I really don't understand why to doit... the front is who gets all the goodies, not the backseat. Itwould suck to ride in one with the roof open if ur in the front.. doesn't make sense


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

It's just one of those things. 90% of the things we do to a lowrider isn't very practical anyways. It's done cuz the owner likes that shit.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Skim said:


> It's just one of those things. 90% of the things we do to a lowrider isn't very practical anyways. It's done cuz the owner likes that shit.


Some people like it some don't 
You might like it but to afraid how it will look kinda do or die sorta thing 
I personally like it my self it just has to be done to the right car I don't think it would look good on a 58-64 but then again I haven't seen it done to those cars yet


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS LIKE HAVING A LS6 MOTOR ON 13S WITH SWITCHES,DOES IT MAKE SENSE NO BUT ITS COOL AS SHIT THO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS LIKE HAVING A LS6 MOTOR ON 13S WITH SWITCHES,DOES IT MAKE SENSE NO BUT ITS COOL AS SHIT THO


Ha that's right!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Only in Japan!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

but OTE]


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


>



I remember taking this picture. that's the homie from Beach City C.C.

As for the topic at hand...i like the sunroofs in the back on 80's lac's and linc's. theirs always gonna be differences in opinion....like that of 13's or 14's? to each his own i guess.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

On 4 doors it makes them look like baby limos still pretty cool though looks better on 4 doors though


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mr40cal (Jun 11, 2007)

gangsta...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

My homies projects


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I roll solo bolo so it wouldn't make sense for me. actually no driver really gets any enjoyment out of it. Its just adds a different twist


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

My 85


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MAJESTIC85 said:


> My 85
> View attachment 1058545


more bigger pics


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> ANY PHONE
> # FOR THIS GUY AND HOW HIS WORK IS


PHONE # PLS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

found this one on instagram


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Ttt. Whats the biggest size u can put on a 99 linc


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>



Ohh ok !! 

So that's what they are for!!

Nice hope to see this more often hahaha

$


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

81cutty said:


> Ttt. Whats the biggest size u can put on a 99 linc


 If you do the 06 frame swap you can go 48-50


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

